# Stealth Grow Box



## rielthing69 (Oct 2, 2006)

Does anyone have experience or knowledge with stealth grow boxes. Was thinking bout buying one for garage and stealth is key! Newbie first timer with no idea what the hell I'm doing but tired of street prices! Thanks all


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2006)

hey man, guess we're looking for the same thing. I am also new to this but have spent a while now reading and trying to learn from others mistakes. Seems to me there are a number of routes to go, build ur own or buy complete mini cabs (miniature cabinets). The decision seems to be how much money and time you have and maybe how handy you are with doing ur own thing.

My thinkinng at the moment is to get a small ready made cabinet, and place a self contained hydro kit inside with the appropriate lighting and fans, etc. But I am still learning

I posted a thread on Indoor to try and get others to provide their input as well, but was thinking maybe we should combine these two threads and each benefit. Bit I'm not sure how to do this....


----------



## Teknique70 (Oct 6, 2006)

Buy a cabinet and get one of these things Im trying out. I am a newbie who needs stealth as well. Check out my profile and pics


----------



## OmegaVermelho (Oct 6, 2006)

All i know is that some of them are really expensive but produce very good results...


----------



## thetaPrime (Oct 18, 2006)

Try this: Nomadic, Clandestine, Hydroponic Garden


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 18, 2006)

hey thetaPrime....that's quite cool. thanks....


----------



## rhino4life (Oct 18, 2006)

why not build a room that can be locked? you can build to any specs! even if the garage is rented.......its a tool room, right?


----------



## crickitmd (Oct 19, 2006)

hell yea man thats always a choice, theres plans on how to make a lil room like that on here.


----------



## Joyride (Jun 11, 2007)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/16484-my-first-c-c-s.html


----------



## magic2o88 (Sep 5, 2008)

has anyone ever used the hydroponic grow box from homegrown - hydroponics and if so how well did it work ?


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 5, 2008)

Most stealth boxes will not grow you anything worthwhile if you're tired of paying street prices.


----------



## 420greenthumb420 (Sep 6, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> Most stealth boxes will not grow you anything worthwhile if you're tired of paying street prices.


Why would you say that? I have had great success with grow boxes as well as many others on this board.... Looks to me Homegrown Hydroponics is about as good as they get.


----------



## skippy pb (Oct 23, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> Most stealth boxes will not grow you anything worthwhile if you're tired of paying street prices.


 
Yeah theres nothing wrong with grow boxes. They will not give you shit if you are new and have no idea what your doing, just as anything else would. But a stealth box or contained grow is easier to maintain in my opinion.


----------



## jameraquanza (May 19, 2009)

skippy pb said:


> Yeah theres nothing wrong with grow boxes. They will not give you shit if you are new and have no idea what your doing, just as anything else would. But a stealth box or contained grow is easier to maintain in my opinion.


I grow all of my weed in a stealth pc grow box i got from www.pcgrowcase.com, and average about an ounce per month. So far i've grown orange kush, whitewidow, lowryder#1, lowryder#2 and lowryder ak47...the lowryder strains are the easiest to grow and give a perfect high if you harvest when the trichomes are clear to milky.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 19, 2009)

rielthing69 said:


> Does anyone have experience or knowledge with stealth grow boxes. Was thinking bout buying one for garage and stealth is key! Newbie first timer with no idea what the hell I'm doing but tired of street prices! Thanks all



Hey man, I grow in home built cabinets. Pictures of that and my past and present grows are in my journal (link in sig). I think confined space grows can be fairly stealthy and productive. You have to figure out what kind of space you need to produce the amounts you desire. Ive seen rubbermaid bin grows on here and other sites that looked incredible.'

As far as pre-baught... I think most are less than stealthy and way over priced.


----------



## jameraquanza (May 20, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> Hey man, I grow in home built cabinets. Pictures of that and my past and present grows are in my journal (link in sig). I think confined space grows can be fairly stealthy and productive. You have to figure out what kind of space you need to produce the amounts you desire. Ive seen rubbermaid bin grows on here and other sites that looked incredible.'
> 
> As far as pre-baught... I think most are less than stealthy and way over priced.


Yeah stealth is the way of the future for people who have to hide it and just want smoke for themselves and a couple friends. I thought of putting together a dresser droors grow, but it isnt practical for me because of space...People dont pay any attention to me having 3 computers in my room and the one person who did, i just told them i run a web server, but really no one asks is my point....as far as them being stealth they are, except if i turn all the lights out in my room while my boxes are growing you can see little light cracks which i fix by not turning my light off in my room at night if someone is going to be there...

Nice grows btw


----------



## SomeGuy (May 20, 2009)

jameraquanza said:


> Yeah stealth is the way of the future for people who have to hide it and just want smoke for themselves and a couple friends. I thought of putting together a dresser droors grow, but it isnt practical for me because of space...People dont pay any attention to me having 3 computers in my room and the one person who did, i just told them i run a web server, but really no one asks is my point....as far as them being stealth they are, except if i turn all the lights out in my room while my boxes are growing you can see little light cracks which i fix by not turning my light off in my room at night if someone is going to be there...
> 
> Nice grows btw


Thanks, Mine isnt as stealth as a pc case but it does the job. I have plans to build a custom super stealth cabinet in the future. I learn more and more from every grow I do in the small space. Nothing is impossible, it just takes time to dial it in when you have to overcome certain obstacles.


----------



## green thumb matt (Jun 24, 2009)

dude i made a pepsi machine with a lamp coming out of the top. it was about 3 feet high and 1.5 feet across. I put a power strip inside and had a buncha CFL's. i used a 2 lever system so no one could open it with out doing the levers. Just be creative.


----------



## pbawesome (Oct 19, 2009)

hey man i like your idea very much. Now i do actually run webservers. So i already have 3 computers (real computers) running in my basement. I have 3 more computer cases that are very tall and very big. I am going to construct my own because i don't have $495. Im going to put an air purifier.

Just one question what do you put the plants in as a growing medium???
and is it possible to make a reservoir and pump in one case and make the growing tray in another without getting light out through cracks???

I like this idea very much


----------



## pbawesome (Oct 21, 2009)

jameraquanza said:


> I grow all of my weed in a stealth pc grow box i got from www.pcgrowcase.com, and average about an ounce per month. So far i've grown orange kush, whitewidow, lowryder#1, lowryder#2 and lowryder ak47...the lowryder strains are the easiest to grow and give a perfect high if you harvest when the trichomes are clear to milky.


what is that box you used to keep the soil (i think) in please let me know i am so excited about this... and my friends cant be like why do you have marijuana growing in your closet... you know what i mean


----------



## turtledurtle (Oct 23, 2009)

stealth grow is fucking fun! all you guys fucking rule! ive been sweatin landlords/roomates/ neighbors with backyard stealth, now gonna go inside super stealth! used a speaker box for a veg chamber and would flower outside, now thinkin little dresser or shit if that guy can get 1oz a month in that...wait a minute how in the hell does he do that? all i need is enough for me and a couple friends stoned 24/7, thats like 2 oz a month...wonder what kinda space you would need for that....sorry bout ramblin, SUPER STEALTH SOCIETY SHOT CALLIN BIATCH!


----------



## raphaelwilliams (Oct 29, 2009)

turtledurtle said:


> stealth grow is fucking fun! all you guys fucking rule! ive been sweatin landlords/roomates/ neighbors with backyard stealth, now gonna go inside super stealth! used a speaker box for a veg chamber and would flower outside, now thinkin little dresser or shit if that guy can get 1oz a month in that...wait a minute how in the hell does he do that? all i need is enough for me and a couple friends stoned 24/7, thats like 2 oz a month...wonder what kinda space you would need for that....sorry bout ramblin, SUPER STEALTH SOCIETY SHOT CALLIN BIATCH!


I agree. It is all about the stealth. I am in living conditions as well where I can not grow right out in the open or I would have just converted a closet. I decided to go with a pre-built Flowering Chamber Grow Box from Homegrown Hydroponics http://www.homegrown-hydroponics.com as it looks like a regular file cabinet and looks like it will work well. I will post up some photos and a review for you guys as soon as I get it going. I am very excited to start growing again as I had to take a few years off....


----------



## Inada (May 8, 2010)

truthfully man theres not many secret ways of growing if a cop did get a warrent to search your whole house there gonna check shit like behind book shelfs in computers in lockboxes this knowledge isnt as secret and stealthy as it seems if you wanna be sneaky there are rules to growing such as 1:"dont ever tell anyone your growing weed" most of it is just basic shit try to keep smell from leaking the room put shades up over your windows then cover them that way it just looks like you have shades up and check cop warrents mabey you will get lucky and it will only permit them to check key areas in your house just make sure not to let cops punk you around cause they will try to search more make sure they know that you know there limits of searching other wise they will take it as a sign that they can search everywere in your house there are many more but my mind is drawing a blank right now


----------



## 7thtoker (Jul 17, 2010)

growing in a pc would be so cool!


----------



## cabanaboy (Jul 18, 2010)

jameraquanza said:


> Yeah stealth is the way of the future for people who have to hide it and just want smoke for themselves and a couple friends. I thought of putting together a dresser droors grow, but it isnt practical for me because of space...People dont pay any attention to me having 3 computers in my room and the one person who did, i just told them i run a web server, but really no one asks is my point....as far as them being stealth they are, except if i turn all the lights out in my room while my boxes are growing you can see little light cracks which i fix by not turning my light off in my room at night if someone is going to be there...
> 
> Nice grows btw


Thinking about getting a PC box after I get it how long can I expect it to be see and smokable stuff from the time I plant the seeds? 1 month?


----------



## chewzmer (Aug 20, 2010)

im a newbie as well but im a cabinet maker by trade. im working on develpoing a complete hydro system within a custom nicely finished cabinet that of course will be be sound, light, and odor proof . ill post pics when complete might end up on the market soon


----------



## chewzmer (Aug 20, 2010)

i beleive the stealth concept is more to fool family, friends and anyone who may be in ur house whom u dont want knowing ur bussiness, that is providing u are growing with a medical card


----------



## thejoeunit94 (Dec 10, 2010)

i have done a stealth gro box and with stealth being key. i got a small cardboard box and put a florescant light in it. it helped me learn and never got found out because it just looked liek a cardboard box... i suggest for working out the kinks maybe a second time around to get a bigger box with better equipment and soil and stuff because that was what ruined me the first time but using a disguise such as the inside of a large speaker for the box


----------



## varscience21 (Jun 14, 2011)

Inada said:


> truthfully man theres not many secret ways of growing if a cop did get a warrent to search your whole house there gonna check shit like behind book shelfs in computers in lockboxes this knowledge isnt as secret and stealthy as it seems if you wanna be sneaky there are rules to growing such as 1:"dont ever tell anyone your growing weed" most of it is just basic shit try to keep smell from leaking the room put shades up over your windows then cover them that way it just looks like you have shades up and check cop warrents mabey you will get lucky and it will only permit them to check key areas in your house just make sure not to let cops punk you around cause they will try to search more make sure they know that you know there limits of searching other wise they will take it as a sign that they can search everywere in your house there are many more but my mind is drawing a blank right now


The point of a stealth grow box/cabinet is not for the cops, if the cops are going to search they are going to search. It is so that you can have people come over and not have to worry about them finding your grow. Because as you said you don't want any one to know you are growing weed.


----------



## Grow420Now (Oct 10, 2011)

*I was in the same spot you were in... did about two months of research before i bought my SunLit Box.... Best box on the market for the price. I does everything i need it to do... i keep it in my **garage and it's perfect. The yields are SICK... Current Culture is the way to go!
*


----------

